# Entry for Davis Spiderfest



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Here is a sneak peek for my entry into the Davis Spiderfest. Almost complete it needs a little more work done on the pegleg, hook and then on to the final paint. It is a pirate spider, what else would a Pirate Lady make LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, he is completely adorable! I love his face, that little peg leg, and, of course, the hat makes the spider as it makes the man


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He's too cute (if can spiders really be cute?). Love the eyes.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

A pirate spider, what a great idea! I know Chris will love it, she is really digging each entry's personal touch, and yours has that in the bag!!! I love it, what great work!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Now that is really neat. I agree about his hat and peg leg. What a great little spider prop. Very good work.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, I love him!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awwww! That is too cute! Nice work!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. Got the base coat on last nite. Will have the finished project probably tonite.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

*Update*

Ok here is the pretty much finished spider. I am toying with the idea of an eye patch and I need to spray a sealer on it just as added protection for the paint. So here is the Pirate Spider of 2010


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I hear that Chris is actually afraid of spiders, but there is no way she'll see this one as anything other than unbelievably adorable


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Turned out very nice ... going to keep it (and mine) home until after the visit so you can check it out in person!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

fantastic job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love the peg leg and the pirate hat. Awesome job!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Great work!!! really excellent! Chris will love him!!!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

I know I went for the cutesy kinda spider but all the others were kinda creepy looking. I just thought it might add a little something to the creepy ones. Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

A peg leg! LOL! I love it!

You need to make a small fly or dragonfly as a parrot perched on your spider's shoulder.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I love the googly eyes!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

That is great!


----------

